# Teeth



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just checking Aspen's teeth right now, and on one of his lower canines, the very tip is a very very light purplish color. But the thing is that it seems to be on the inside of the canine, so it makes it difficult to see. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Does it look like the tooth is broken at all?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Does it look like the tooth is broken at all?


Nope. He's got great strong teeth. Except for that little thing...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm I was gonna suggest possible exposed root. Does it seem to hurt him at all? can you scrape it off?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Hmmm I was gonna suggest possible exposed root. Does it seem to hurt him at all? can you scrape it off?


Nope. Doesn't seem to bother him at all. I can't scrape it off cause it seems to be on the inside...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know how long it's been like that, but could he just have injured it or something with the antlers?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Did the entire tooth purple in color? Or just the root?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Did the entire tooth purple in color? Or just the root?


Just the very tip...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If it's just the tip, like a pin point at the tip, tHere is nothing to worry about with that. Lots of dogs will wear their teeth down to the pulp cavity by chewing on things like tennis balls or toys. This rarely causes a problem but if there is a problem with that tooth you will know it. I'd just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get worse, meaning the entire tooth becoming discolored. If it were getting infected or accessed his jaw would start to swell and get painful. That is when it would have to be treated. My guess is that probably won't happen. The teeth we see get abcessed more often than not are the back carnassial teeth on dogs.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> If it's just the tip, like a pin point at the tip, tHere is nothing to worry about with that. Lots of dogs will wear their teeth down to the pulp cavity by chewing on things like tennis balls or toys. This rarely causes a problem but if there is a problem with that tooth you will know it. I'd just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get worse, meaning the entire tooth becoming discolored. If it were getting infected or accessed his jaw would start to swell and get painful. That is when it would have to be treated. My guess is that probably won't happen. The teeth we see get abcessed more often than not are the back carnassial teeth on dogs.


That's exactly what I was going to do. Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't spread. Thanks for the info...!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's okay if he continues with the antlers, right?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think so, if it doesn't appear to be bothering him or make the purple spot worse.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> If it's just the tip, like a pin point at the tip, tHere is nothing to worry about with that. Lots of dogs will wear their teeth down to the pulp cavity by chewing on things like tennis balls or toys.


That's what I don't get. His canine isn't worn down at all...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> That's what I don't get. His canine isn't worn down at all...


It doesn't necessarily have to look warn down for the first layer to be compromised to cause access to the pulp cavity.

Could you possibly take a picture so I can better see what you are talking about?

A huge part of my job is looking into the mouths of animals and checking out teeth.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to look warn down for the first layer to be compromised to cause access to the pulp cavity.
> 
> Could you possibly take a picture so I can better see what you are talking about?
> 
> A huge part of my job is looking into the mouths of animals and checking out teeth.


Yeah, I'll see if I can. He's pretty good about that...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I did take a couple of pics, but the closer I got to his canine, the more blurrier. I have a good camera, I guess I'm just camera-illiterate. I'll just keep a close eye on it. Thanks anyway...!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is regarding the do you brush your dog's teeth thread by wags. I didn't want to post there because I didn't want to take over the thread. But, if I give Aspen RMB's, will his teeth be pearly white, or do I have to completely switch him over to raw, meaning meat, bones and organs?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, giving Aspen RMB's will certainly help with keeping his teeth cleaner. That would be my first choice...

Of course I'd say that a full switch to raw would be best but I understand if that's not something you're prepared to do.

Just supplement 3-4 times a week with a good RMB and see how that helps.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> This is regarding the do you brush your dog's teeth thread by wags. I didn't want to post there because I didn't want to take over the thread. But, if I give Aspen RMB's, will his teeth be pearly white, or do I have to completely switch him over to raw, meaning meat, bones and organs?


No, you don't have to switch...just supplement RMB's to a kibble diet. I know of a lot of people who do this just for the dental cleaning aspect of the raw diet. But make sure that you don't give weight bearing bones, I won't ever recommend it since our Shiloh broke one of her's on a knuckle bone.

That is to say that a complete switch over to PMR is best :wink:

Like I said a few days ago in another thread, you most likely wont see much difference in body condition and energy if you switch Aspen because he is already strong and healthy. Does he have bad tarter and breath?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

NO, no tartar or bad breath. His teeth are white, but starting to turn a little off yellow from his canines...

I really do believe that great health starts with healthy teeth and gums.

OKAY, now I'm seriously thinking about switching him over to raw...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I will say that Bailey has tarter on her canines, but that is just because she doesn't chew with those teeth. I manually scrap it off now and then.

You certainly wont regret making the switch. And I would have to say that you have the best support team on your side sittin' right here :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> You certainly wont regret making the switch. And I would have to say that you have the best support team on your side sittin' right here :wink:


Thanks, but it will be hard to convince my bf...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Thanks, but it will be hard to convince my bf...


Just curious... why?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, kibble is coated with starch which basically coats the teeth with sugar while they're chewing it, and then the chunks of kibble actually push more plaque into the gums. I would definitely say that adding RMBs to the diet will certainly help with the teeth, but a total switch to a raw diet would pretty much clear up and eliminate further teeth issues. 

My 11 year old shepherd mix came to me with brownish yellow teeth and now that she's been on PMR, her teeth are nice and white again.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Just curious... why?


Don't know, haven't really asked him. I'll talk to him tonight...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

*Infection*

Hello. My name is Todd and I am new to this forum. I did some research for you, and found a few other instances of purple tips of dog's teeth. I happened to find a response from a vet, and she said that discoloration on or around a dog's tooth can be a result of some sort of infection. I would take your dog to the vet sometime this week. BTW, your dog is beautiful! Thx!:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

[


Todd said:


> BTW, your dog is beautiful! Thx!:smile:


Thank you!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Don't know, haven't really asked him. I'll talk to him tonight...


What'd he say? :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What'd he say? :biggrin:


He's concerned about the bacteria issue. I guess we'll do RMB's until I can get through to him... :frown:

I'm not giving this up...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> He's concerned about the bacteria issue. I guess we'll do RMB's until I can get through to him... :frown:
> 
> I'm not giving this up...


Where is he concerned about the bacteria? In their mouths? poop? 

Dogs lick their butts so you already risk bacteria from that alone. 

I'll let RFD chime in on the bacteria issue since he knows a bit more than I do. I will say that it's never been a concern for me.

Food for thought...
Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?

http://k9joy.com/dogarticles/doghealth01salmonella.pdf


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

A good website to check it mypetsdentist.com. Hope that helps!:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Where is he concerned about the bacteria? In their mouths? poop?
> 
> Dogs lick their butts so you already risk bacteria from that alone.
> 
> ...


I totally understand the bacteria issue, he's just a really stubborn man. I told him to come to this site and check it out...


----------

